# WFO Lake Assault



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats cool.


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow thats crazy looks like fun.


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Very fun!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

That does look FUN! You still have lakes that frozen???


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Lots of fun! Yeah lakes are still frozen 20+ inches of ice.


----------

